# Metal vs Wood stand



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Which one would be a better option? I read that rust is a problem with metal stands. I don't want it to snap suddenly . 
I also read that overtime the water warps the wood lol

P.S I just got a metal tank stand, I may decide to keep it. There's a bit of rust on the corners but I want to know at what point should I be worried about the rust affecting the stand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Unless it's really eaten away at the metal, a little rust is usually fine. I have a metal tank stand thta I got for christmas when I was 12 which is still holding 2 tanks in my room back in my parent's place today (which makes it....a few years old).

Metal you'll save more space on as the material is smaller, but wood is generally cheaper as you can easily DIY a stand with 2x4s for under $20.

edit: Those MDF wood stands are garbage in general, I would stay away from them if possible.


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

My table has a metal frame and wood on top. It's like a desk and that's what I use, I like metal because it doesn't get warped as easily as wood, it won't rust if you take care of it and rust can be removed fairly easily and it's much stronger than wood. Wood can rot which cannot be fixed and is weaker than wood. That's just a really general overview


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

But won't the middle part of the wood board have more pressure to support on its own since there wouldn't be a metal bar beneath it to hold up? :S sry, was a while since I took physics lol


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

The entire frame is metal, like the four legs and then actual frame of the table that connects the legs and my 25 gal long tank takes up a quarter of my desk and it's on the corner so ya, it works  There would be more pressure for the wood but the metal frame does sufficiently reinforce it


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The MDF they make these days for aquarium stands is actually very high quality material. (My brother is in woodworking, and he has explained the materials they use now to make the MDF in aquarium stands is actually really great stuff).

Nevertheless, for larger aquariums, a metal stand that you "wrap" yourself with a decorative wood front face is both cheap, and strong, and easier to move on moving day. A few of my stands are rusting on me, but I am happy enough to deal with that. A little steel wool and a can of rustoleum and you're good as new.

If you're going to DIY, 1x4 or 2x4 or whatever, you can make a fab stand, very cheap. Lots of plans out there on the internetz. I plan to try the DIY stand things soon. But for low cost, easy and fun, you can't beat metal. And if you want a fishroom "two tanks on top of each other" configuration, metal stands win again.


W


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

whatever works nice and will hold up for 3+ years.


----------

